# Sherwin-Williams Coming to Lowe's



## We Fix Houses (Aug 15, 2007)

Was in Lowe's today to get some paint. 

Talking to the paint guy there he says SW is coming to Lowe's. Most likely before the Spring Season.

You can't make this stuff up...

He says Valspar and Olympic are staying. However Valspar Ultra will be replaced with SW.

google thread title for addl info if you want

http://www.crainscleveland.com/arti...es-deal-to-sell-its-house-paints-at-lowes-cos


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

That makes sense since the paint line (HG..Home) is aimed at homeowners anyway. I've only used it once, but it was good paint.


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

Sherwin-Williams will provide Lowe's with two independent brands of paint that will serve professional painters and property managers: Painter's Masterpiece and Property Advantage.

I knew they would have to come up with a less expensive line of paint to meet Loews demands. Don't expect to be saving money by buying the good SW stuff from Lowes because thats not how big box stores work. You have to price your product down or you don't get the store contract.


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

This move by SW doesn't excite me at all. Who knows who SW got to provide Lowes with an "independent" line of "SW" paints. It's going to be a drastic drop in quality from SW's better paints in order to meet Lowes price demands. Will SW make the best economically priced paint is the question. Who's the king of average quality paints? SW! 
SW is trading on their good name, which makes sense and is probably good for both parties as it will help Lowes compete with their biggest competitor Home Depot, and get SW paint into the big box market.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm not excited at all. I don't care what brand the big box stores sell because their employees in the paint department are morons.


----------



## gideond (May 17, 2007)

The pro lines are rebranded Duron lines they bought up several years ago. The HGTV Home line is going in because they haven't had great success with it in their own stores. Wrong market in store really. It should do better in a box store. Of course they would have done better to give it to dealers like me that also have the HGTV Flooring line, which will not be in any box stores. Of course I happen to have paint and flooring, which not everyone does. 

The real concern to me is future quality. I think we all know what happens to a brand...cough..Glidden..cough..when they sell out and start supplying the big boys. Let's see if it shows up in Walmart next.


----------



## carzie (May 21, 2013)

I second what all of you have said. Also, the discount that I would get from the big box stores (which is nill) so the price I would be paying for the cheapola line at such stores would not touch what I get from a SW store on better lines.


----------



## csv (Aug 18, 2009)

Have this at the local Lowes. Stuff isn't cheap between 34-38 a gallon, depending sheen.


----------



## die4irish (Apr 7, 2012)

csv said:


> Have this at the local Lowes. Stuff isn't cheap between 34-38 a gallon, depending sheen.


depends what you call cheap and what your discount at SW is. SW lists Superpaint at $ 58 on their web store. Ovation which has the same msds sheet and is as close as you can get to a exact match to Superpaint is $27 a gal.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

die4irish said:


> depends what you call cheap and what your discount at SW is. SW lists Superpaint at $ 58 on their web store. Ovation which has the same msds sheet and is as close as you can get to a exact match to Superpaint is $27 a gal.


Nothing super about Superpaint, it's crap at any price.


----------



## die4irish (Apr 7, 2012)

i didnt say how the product was just giving a price comparison. I mostly spray flips and rentals and find the ovation beats the pro mar 200 by leaps and bounds and is cheaper around here.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

SW bought out my fav local MAB paints which was around over 100 years.
Everything MAB is gone now along with the familiar names I was used to. They must have bought everybody else out as well, as it seems the only place to go but the big box. :sad:

We do have Some Benji's around and I love that stuff although all the other big names disappeared. 

I guess I have a love hate relationship with SW...They took away one of my favorite brands along with the familiar smells I grew so fond of.

And I suppose you can't always knock the big box either - at least Despot sells Zissner, a brand I'm fond of as well :thumbsup:


----------



## csv (Aug 18, 2009)

die4irish said:


> depends what you call cheap and what your discount at SW is. SW lists Superpaint at $ 58 on their web store. Ovation which has the same msds sheet and is as close as you can get to a exact match to Superpaint is $27 a gal.


I guess I haven't compared their specs to other SW paints. Does anyone pay the 58 for Superpaint? I know I don't


----------



## stelzerpainting (Feb 27, 2014)

csv said:


> I guess I haven't compared their specs to other SW paints. Does anyone pay the 58 for Superpaint? I know I don't


I'm sure you get a better price for SuperPaint than $58/gal, but do you get it for $27/gal? Look at the specs for SP & Ovation. Buy a gal of each and do your own test. You'll then see that die4irish isn't just blowin smoke.


----------



## stelzerpainting (Feb 27, 2014)

There's gonna be a lot of PO'd painters out there if and when they discover that Ovation is most likely just Super Paint. The fact that we can spend 100 times what the average DIY'er spends on paint each year and they will be able to get the same price as us for SuperPaint...or maybe even better than those painters in denial who continue to buy it from SW, content with their discount at $33/gal.


----------



## r a s (Mar 30, 2015)

We purchased four gallons of Superpaint a few weeks ago and paid around $33-$35 a gallon, as a homeowner. This was at a SW store. I told the representative that was a lot less than I thought it would be and he said they still had a painting sub's discount on the register and just passed the discount on to us. 

As a non professional painter I thought the paint went on smoothly and covered great.


----------



## ToolNut (Aug 9, 2012)

Yes the Ovation is re-labeled Super Paint everything you can find on them is exactly the same. And I'm pretty sure the Showcase is re-labeled Pro Mar 200.


----------



## die4irish (Apr 7, 2012)

ToolNut said:


> Yes the Ovation is re-labeled Super Paint everything you can find on them is exactly the same. And I'm pretty sure the Showcase is re-labeled Pro Mar 200.


Showcase is most similar to Duration. Pro mar 200 is most likely the Property Advantage line


----------

